# 20 gallon stocking ideas



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok guys. I'll have my 20 gallon tank open again here in a couple of weeks, and I was wondering if you all had any ideas about stocking it? I kind of have no ideas what I want to do at the moment >.< I was kind of thinking a tropical community tank, or a native species tank, or maybe something to do with killies...I have no idea :-? So any ideas would be great ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What is your tap water (pH, kh, gh, tds), plan to keep a planted tanks? filtration options? Is it a 20g tall or 20g long?


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Aqua Aurora said:


> What is your tap water (pH, kh, gh, tds), plan to keep a planted tanks? filtration options? Is it a 20g tall or 20g long?


Ph: ~6.8

Don't know my kh, gh, or tds.  I don't normally test those. 
I do plan on planting it. My current filter is an Aquaclear 50, and it is a 20g tall. I do have a heater, and aeration too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Will there be a Betta in this tank?


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Will there be a Betta in this tank?


There can or not. It doesn't really matter. I just would like some ideas thrown at me xD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I ask because if you're not going to have a Betta I can move this thread to "Other Fish" where you might get more answers. 

Stocking is different for a 20 H vs a 20 L, too.

PS: I went to a few Blue Heeler stock trials. Very interesting and totally different from BC trials. My GSD was Herding Certified on Ducks. She didn't have a strong enough eye to move cattle or sheep but, Boy Howdy, could she round up those Indian Runners! LOL


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I ask because if you're not going to have a Betta I can move this thread to "Other Fish" where you might get more answers.
> 
> Stocking is different for a 20 H vs a 20 L, too.
> 
> PS: I went to a few Blue Heeler stock trials. Very interesting and totally different from BC trials. My GSD was Herding Certified on Ducks. She didn't have a strong enough eye to move cattle or sheep but, Boy Howdy, could she round up those Indian Runners! LOL


Oh ok! I guess move it on over there then xD Sorry for the trouble! 

Yeah they are interesting dogs. We don't use ours for herding. We use her mostly for guarding. They are really protective of their territory and family. She does try to herd us though from time to time, especially when she gets really excited when I take her for a run xD Oh and they are very smart, high energy, stubborn dogs xD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No trouble at all. If you don't get many responses we'll move it back. ;-)


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No trouble at all. If you don't get many responses we'll move it back. ;-)


Alright. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Micro/Nano fish. In my 20 long I have Espei Rasbora, Ember Tetra, Neons, Oto, Hastatus, Pygmy and Habrosus Cories and Dwarf Orange Crays. I run two filters with GPH rated for up to 40 gallons each.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like Micro/Nano fish. In my 20 long I have Espei Rasbora, Ember Tetra, Neons, Oto, Hastatus, Pygmy and Habrosus Cories and Dwarf Orange Crays. I run two filters with GPH rated for up to 40 gallons each.


That is quite an assortment of fish :O I know that I cannot run two filters on my tank because I have one of those aqueon hoods and they don't allow space for another filter. So I'll have to have something that doesn't require a huge bio-load or keep my tank understocked, which I am totally ok with. I also know that I don't want to keep crayfish/shrimp/snails. They just aren't my cup of tea >.<


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

So I've complied up two lists of what I think I would like to do with the 20 gallon.
Let me know what you guys think and any tips you could give.

1. Tropical Community
1 dwarf gourami
6 cardinal or neon tetra
6 tiger barbs
5 cory cats

2. Native fish
1 pair of rainbow or banded darters
6-8 blackstripe topminniow
6-8 mosquito fish (maybe)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

blueridge said:


> Ph: ~6.8
> 
> Don't know my kh, gh, or tds.  I don't normally test those.
> I do plan on planting it. My current filter is an Aquaclear 50, and it is a 20g tall. I do have a heater, and aeration too.


I would recommend getting a TDS meter and API liquid GH and KH test kit. If you try adding wild caught fish to your tap some species won't be able to adapt as they're use to soft or hard water and you may have the opposite of what they need, some though not all wild caught fish are very sensitive to these water parameters. But if you're sticking with easy stuff thats commonly bred on fish farms it shouldn't be as much of an issue... though I'd personally still get the api test.

cheap tds meter:
http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TD...=1445092847&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=ezmeter+tds

api test kit:
http://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-TD...=1445092847&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=ezmeter+tds

You might also be able to find these locally.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

^^ What she said.

Another TDS meter with free shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HM-Digi...hash=item3f189c5e80:m:mwFMrxtzsMPv5TfRzkqCgdQ

and an article on why knowing TDS is important:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...al-solids-tss-tds-freshwater-aquarium-122027/


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys! I already have the Gh and Kh test kit, just need to test.


----------

